# Artisan Cafe Chichester



## 7493

At last, proper coffee in Chichester. (Southgate) UE coffee, house blend, decaff and a darker roast single source "guest".

La Marzocca machine and people who appear to know how to use it.

By far the nicest coffee I've had in years.

Lovely friendly service too and the baristas are happy to chat coffee.

Lots of tempting eats as well. The banana bread with greek yoghurt and pistachios on the side is fab.

If you're in the area do yourself a favour and check it out.


----------



## profondoblu

Lovely isn't it! Popped in a couple of times so far! As you say really friendly, and good coffee, had a blend in called bike on Thurs whilst waiting for more house blend to come in.

Like you said so good to have somewhere local!


----------



## 7493

Isn't it just! At long last! If they keep up the present standards they should do very well against the chains.


----------



## profondoblu

You any closer to finding your pharos yet? I'm in the same quandary at the minute, I want something on demand, easy to use and not a lot of faffing around, oh and single dosing since I work away and it will go a few weeks at a time not being used


----------



## 7493

Not so far but living in hope!







CC said he thought there was one coming available soon but I've yet to hear anything. Still looking for a Pharos or a big burr on demand. Have acquired a Vibiemme Domobar single boiler with an E61 group. Have sorted the pressure and the reservoir switch now need a decent grinder and lots of practice...


----------



## EarwaxUK

Ooh, where on Southgate? I've been going to South Street Deli which is pretty good. The quality of the baristas varies though!


----------



## EarwaxUK

Just worked out, is this the place on the little one way system by Basin Road?

Never been in there but will definitely stop off next time I'm in town


----------



## 7493

It's a bit south of and opposite Argos.


----------



## EarwaxUK

Yeah, I know the one. I rarely come as far out of the centre as Argos, I don't even park that far out!

Looks like I've a reason to go there now!


----------



## profondoblu

Rob666 said:


> Not so far but living in hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC said he thought there was one coming available soon but I've yet to hear anything. Still looking for a Pharos or a big burr on demand. Have acquired a Vibiemme Domobar single boiler with an E61 group. Have sorted the pressure and the reservoir switch now need a decent grinder and lots of practice...


You seen the voodoo daddy mods for the pharos? Looks promising, could be a contender for me I think. On demand is definitely the way to go for me as well. How you enjoying the vibiemme?


----------



## profondoblu

EarwaxUK said:


> Yeah, I know the one. I rarely come as far out of the centre as Argos, I don't even park that far out!
> 
> Looks like I've a reason to go there now!


I only noticed it as I park down near the train line that when when I come into town, def worth a visit as rob said!


----------



## EarwaxUK

profondoblu said:


> I only noticed it as I park down near the train line that when when I come into town, def worth a visit as rob said!


I usually park up in South Pallant and come in past the West Gate so I see the place every time I go into town but never stopped. Might pop in during the week as I'm spending a lot of time at home at the moment writing up my PhD.


----------



## 7493

On yesterday's showing it's well worth the trip. Other half is already asking when we can go there again. (And she views my coffee OCD with some trepidation...)


----------



## dwalsh1

Or Tesco ?..............................



Rob666 said:


> It's a bit south of and opposite Argos.


----------



## 7493

Further south than Tesco Express. Almost opposite The Vestry and Argos.


----------



## EarwaxUK

Just to report back, I stopped in there yesterday. Had a lovely flat white and a very good espresso. The Artisan 10 blend made for the cafe by UE Roasters is a great, lots of 'oomph' to it and goes well in milk as well as espresso. Also had breakfast which was delicious.

All in all, it's well worth stopping by if you're in the area


----------



## profondoblu

EarwaxUK said:


> Just to report back, I stopped in there yesterday. Had a lovely flat white and a very good espresso. The Artisan 10 blend made for the cafe by UE Roasters is a great, lots of 'oomph' to it and goes well in milk as well as espresso. Also had breakfast which was delicious.
> 
> All in all, it's well worth stopping by if you're in the area


I was in there yesterday, had a flat white with the house blend and a cappuccino with the guest espresso fixie. Also had one of their sausage patty on muffin, really good!


----------



## EarwaxUK

profondoblu said:


> Also had one of their sausage patty on muffin, really good!


That's what I had. Delicious!


----------



## urpert

I'm also very keen on this place.


----------



## 7493

It's just had a change of name to "Artie's Kitchen" with a heavier emphasis on food. One of the original guys has left. I will have to check it out again soon.


----------



## aCapybara

Rob666 said:


> It's just had a change of name to "Artie's Kitchen" with a heavier emphasis on food. One of the original guys has left. I will have to check it out again soon.


I'm curious, have you checked it out yet?

We spotted in on Sunday (before I saw this thread) and were encouraged by the big Italian machine we could see - but it was closed anyway.


----------



## 7493

Checked it out a few days ago. Bit of a disappointment truth to tell. E.g. the very wonderful banana bread used to come with Greek yoghurt, honey and pistachios. Now it's just greek yoghurt.

Maybe we are just getting pickier but the coffee was nothing special either. Insufficient foam on my cappa and Mrs Rob's flattie didn't impress her either. Both too hot for one thing. Sad and I hope it improves.

Attibassi has much better ambience but again the coffee could be (a lot) better...


----------



## GuyS.

Did Artisan Cafe change hands or have they just changed the name to concentrate more on food ? Chichester needs more independent coffee shops to compete with the chains but I guess rents must be scarily high.


----------



## 7493

I think there was a falling out between the partners. Now just the one guy. Rents, I'm sure, are scarily high even this far down South Street. On what I've seen so far, he will need to sharpen up his act to compete.


----------



## dwalsh1

Rob666 said:


> Attibassi has much better ambience but again the coffee could be (a lot) better...


Not that keen on Atti Bassi. Drinks were way to hot when I was in there and the owner Marc isn't the most sociable person he needs to be. Artisan is disappointing for me because IMO the fixtures and fittings are cheap and nasty.


----------



## 7493

Interesting. The two guys I see in Attibassi are friendly enough. Not sure I've seen the owner. Never had a "way too hot" coffee there so far but not that impressed with the coffee overall.

Largely agree about Artie's. Apart from the Acme flat white cups and the La Marzocco the rest is industrial not so chic.

Since from your sig you have a Legend you must be in a great position to comment on what Attibassi are doing with theirs.


----------



## dwalsh1

Rob666 said:


> Since from your sig you have a Legend you must be in a great position to comment on what Attibassi are doing with theirs.


Well they pulled their shots using a different technique from the one I use if my memory serves me correct. Recognise this?


----------



## audio2

I am looking forward to trying it next timeI am in Chichester.


----------



## dwalsh1

Was in Arties cafe yesterday (and 2 weeks ago) and I have to say I'm not that comfortable in there. I feel they want you to order something to eat which is where they make their money rather than just sit and have a flat white. If I remember correctly when it was Artisan there was 3 Mazzers on the counter only to be replaced by what looks like a Mazzer mini electronic to compliment their 2 group LM GB5. Their choice of beans are pleasant though being roasted by ue coffee roasters.


----------



## 7493

Yes, I do recognize that! Didn't realise you were Attibassi too.

You're right of course. Artisan/Artie's used to have three Mazzers now down to one. I believe the originals were loaners from whoever their supplier is. I agree about the food thing and the last time I was in there it took over 20 minutes to produce one of the dishes of the day, a Caesar salad...


----------

